# VIIB



## Bio77 (Jan 29, 2022)

Man, this pedal fricken rocks.  I think Bugg nailed this one.  The relay bypass is elegant and works perfect. 

I think classic mode is required, in true bypass mode you can hear the pedal come in and it kills the vibe (see what I did there  ).  Classic mode is dead silent. 

I set the clock at 120kHz, in case anyone was looking for that ( I couldn't find it on the forum).


----------



## benny_profane (Jan 29, 2022)

Looks great! This stylistic direction is really going well. Beautiful execution on the boards. 

Btw, what is that LED bezel?


----------



## dawson (Jan 29, 2022)

All hail Bio77!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 29, 2022)

Good lord your graphic styling always kills me


----------



## cooder (Jan 29, 2022)

Fabulous inside out, killa build again!


----------



## fig (Jan 29, 2022)

Smooth as silk sir!


----------



## delayed (Jan 29, 2022)

Is there a place to get the relay cheaper than mouser?


----------



## Barry (Jan 29, 2022)

Nice build!


----------



## Bio77 (Jan 29, 2022)

Thanks fellas!  The bezel is from Tayda.  


delayed said:


> Is there a place to get the relay cheaper than mouser?


Yes, I use these, they are cheaper:


			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/551-EA2-5SNJ


----------



## delayed (Jan 29, 2022)

Thanks for the link


			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/551-EA2-5SNJ


----------



## delayed (Feb 5, 2022)

A few more questions if you don’t mind. 

Did you use a 470k trimmer or a 500k?  

Did  you use a 200pf or 220pf for the 200pf position?  

SKU A-3208 








						250K OHM Anti-Log Taper Potentiometer PCB Mount Round Shaft Dia: 6.35mm
					

ALPHA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




This the correct c250k pot?

And finally what Led did you use?  5mm








						Bi-color LED Red/Green 5mm Common Cathode
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 5, 2022)

That’s super clean man! nice job!


----------



## Bio77 (Feb 6, 2022)

delayed said:


> A few more questions if you don’t mind.
> 
> Did you use a 470k trimmer or a 500k?
> 
> ...


The pot and LED are correct.  You can use a 500K.  I used a 200p.


----------



## delayed (Mar 22, 2022)

I snoozed on the relay while building up an order due to shipping fees. Is there another replacement for the relay?


----------



## Bio77 (Mar 22, 2022)

delayed said:


> I snoozed on the relay while building up an order due to shipping fees. Is there another replacement for the relay?


I don't know off hand, I found the one I use by searching mouser with the specs of the panasonic relay. I know that 4.5V will also work. Just make sure it's latching.  Tayda has one but it's non-latching and won't work.


----------



## Diynot (Mar 23, 2022)

https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/KEMET/EA2-5SNJ?qs=rjnFDYRVT0pyNrkQASyvGA%3D%3D
		

@delayed This is the one that was suggested when I asked and it works. I did find some of the Panasonic on antique electronic supply awhile back


----------



## fig (Mar 23, 2022)

Diynot said:


> https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/KEMET/EA2-5SNJ?qs=rjnFDYRVT0pyNrkQASyvGA%3D%3D
> 
> 
> @delayed This is the one that was suggested when I asked and it works. I did find some of the Panasonic on antique electronic supply awhile back


FYI - Those are out of stock


----------



## fig (Mar 23, 2022)

Search | Amplified Parts
					






					www.amplifiedparts.com


----------



## JamieJ (Mar 23, 2022)

This is pretty much as good as it gets @Bio77 !!!


----------



## delayed (Apr 19, 2022)

Tried a couple different relays. Both seem to work. Tayda item A-1169 and NEC Japan EA2-5SNJ.


----------

